# UbuntuStudio auf VPC - Installationsfehler



## Crazy_down (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir die ISO von UbuntuStudio 8.10 besorgt und wollte diese zum Test auf Windows Vista, VPC 2007 installieren.
Der Installer startet soweit das ich die Sprache ändern kann und Installieren auswählen kann. Danach kommt im Textmodus ein Fehler den ich nicht Scrollen kann. Das System hängt an dieser Stelle.
Ich hänge das Bild mal an und hoffe ihr könnt damit etwas Anfangen.

Ich habe auch schon einige Befehle im Textmodus versucht die ich mit "help" gefunden habe.

Danke !!


----------

